# Tony Parker one of the 50 most beautiful...



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

Tp made the cut, he is one of the 50 most beautiful on People's Magazine. well i dunt think the issue came out yet. he was the only basketball player that made the list. 

Tony is really cute and i'm glad that he made the list, there's time when i think he's ugly but most of the time he's hot. i must admit, that's y i like him and of course he's a great player too!

i dunt have the link, but if u have aol its on the opening screen. ohh yeah Halle Berry is #1

i wasn't sure where to put this topic.. either here or everything but basketball thread, so yeah.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

My thinking on the reason for Tony Parker...

From my male point of view he is definately not good looking. I must be missing something, but he is French. And the US currently hates the French so they probably don't want to put most French people in there. Parker is a safe pick. He gives the unique look that they have to have some of in every issue of the top 50 and he isn't that French anymore. I don't know how to explain that better, but he's playing PG for a bball team in Texas. That's pretty far from France..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*tony isnt a good lookin guy*

but girls like that look for some reason
i remember i was havin a party on draft day and when he got drafted this girl was like damn hes fine..theres really only one guy who should make peoples from the nba and thats wally.. but after his performance in the playoffs  
if this is good looking then ..


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

o0o hehe i forgot not much girls go in this forum... but yea i knoe he's not that good looking to be in it, but its still pretty cool. 

i think the reason y he's in it is 'cuz of his age. they pick pick people from different things dey do from actors, singers, and players. i think they picked him 'cuz he's 21, is kinda cute, and he was playing really good ( good meaning in the regular season) and yeah he's french. so wuteva.... ish all good.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*good for a double take?*

I saw this and busted a gut...you are joking right? FYI-I am F.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: tony isnt a good lookin guy*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!



I think he's VERY attractive, with bedroom type eyes and a sly smile. He also has that quiet masculine demeanor.

I think People is on to something; a different look from the typical bald basketball player. Congrats to Tony --- NOW, TONY --- PLAY BALL LIKE YOU CAN. Don't become another Rick Fox.


----------



## YRox (Apr 15, 2003)

yeah, I was kinda surprised when I heard it on TNT last night. I think he's cute in a child-like way, but in no ways "hot" or "beautiful"...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

When Shaq was askled to comment on Parkers selection and y he wasnt selected he responded "I'm not beautiful I'm gorgeous":laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: tony isnt a good lookin guy*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> I think he's VERY attractive, with bedroom type eyes and a sly smile. He also has that quiet masculine demeanor.



I think he looks like Jack Nicholson-


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: tony isnt a good lookin guy*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> I think he looks like Jack Nicholson-



That's funny. But, I see how you got there! Tony is cuter!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> My thinking on the reason for Tony Parker...
> 
> From my male point of view he is definately not good looking. I must be missing something, but he is French. And the US currently hates the French so they probably don't want to put most French people in there. Parker is a safe pick. He gives the unique look that they have to have some of in every issue of the top 50 and he isn't that French anymore. I don't know how to explain that better, but he's playing PG for a bball team in Texas. That's pretty far from France..


You hit the nail on the head-it's all politics and public relations.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

listing 'the 50 most beautiful' is crazy. tony looks fine - at first sight I don't see any competition in the league - meaning he can participate on such a list



> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> tony parker looks just like a typical arab !!!!!!


I understand why you posted that  smiley, because you have to be ****ed up to call this kid a typical arab


----------

